# What is ideal temperature for a dog's environment?



## cnsc (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm doing some research on dog comfort, but I can't find the answer to this question. What temperature do dogs find the most comfort in? If anybody knows, please post a reply.

And if you could, please go to the Dog Product Reviews on the Market Forum and make a vote on my poll: Heated bowl? or Heated pad?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Different dogs have different ideal temperatures based on a number of factors. A Siberian Husky will obviously have a different ideal temperature range than a Greyhound.


----------



## Dog Tracks (Jan 13, 2009)

My dog will lay out on the deck in 90-degree weather in full sun. She loves it, but hates the cold. It's hard to get her outside to pee in anything less than 35-degree weather. She's a rat terrier with very little fur and hardly any body fat. 

But my next door neighbor's dog, Smooth Collie, loves cold weather. He'll lay out in the snow on a 10-degree day.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

My dog loves cooler and cold weather,but I'll have to keep her under the air conditoner this summer.Dogs with thick fur coats love the cold and cooler temperature while short haired ones perfer warmer weather.And the it depends on the breed of the dog itself.Some dogs with short hair may like it better warmer,they can't handle hot because of breathing problems,such as bulldogs.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got a friend who owns a Chow. That dog loves it when it's below zero. Loves being outside in the cold and thinks it's awesome. I own a spaniel. He's happy to hang out when it's 70, but when it's 20-30 degrees outside I've got to toss him out the door or else he'll go in the house.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm...I think Wally is a warm-weather dog, or at least somewhat so.

When it was REALLY cold (at least by our standards in the sissy mid-Atlantic states), Wally just wanted in as soon as possible - unless it's snowing or there's snow on the ground. I guess having fun messing around in the snow takes his mind off how cold he is.

If it's raining, or there's frost on the ground - doubly so. Warm rain, he likes - cold rain - he's like let's hurry up and get back in the den!

If it's sorta cool, but not really cold (like around 50-55 degrees), he's fine. I'd say between 50-80 degrees is what he likes. Summer heat makes him pant, a LOT, but he doesn't seem to mind too much.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> I've got a friend who owns a Chow. That dog loves it when it's below zero. Loves being outside in the cold and thinks it's awesome. I own a spaniel. He's happy to hang out when it's 70, but when it's 20-30 degrees outside I've got to toss him out the door or else he'll go in the house.


That one cracked me up! We had a terrier mix like that when I was a kid growing up in Michigan.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree, I think it depends on the breed of dog and the dog itself.... none of mine like "hot" nor "cold" weather...ideally somewhere around 60-70 degrees outside seems to be when they enjoy being out the most. However, among my dogs, all being the same breed, two of my girls seem to like it "warmer" than my other two...I think this is because they are smaller and because of their body weight it's probably harder for them to keep warm....I'm guessing anyway...


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

We have had a colder than average winter here , as low as in the -20's ( C ) .
My dog ( a PB Aussie ) loves to cuddle up in an old chair in the garage where its damn cold and he seems as happy in the house where its a balmy 22 C .
Hope that helps LOL .


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

A friend of mine had a Husky who was apparently more comfortable sleeping in a snow drift than in his doghouse with a heated pad.


----------



## cnsc (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help everyone!

I appreciate it, it's really helpful!


----------

